# What is this Iver Johnson worth



## Eric (Nov 6, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy this bike but I dont want to pay too much.  What is the going rate on this 1921 Iver Johnson?  It has original paint and original clad wheels.

Thanks,


----------



## Iverider (Nov 6, 2015)

Those don't look like steel clads to me. Rear looks more modern, front looks like westwood style 28"

I would probably be at about $400 or maybe a little less for that as is if I really wanted it.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 6, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Those don't look like steel clads to me. Rear looks more modern, front looks like westwood style 28"
> 
> I would probably be at about $400 or maybe a little less for that as is if I really wanted it.




+1   ...took the words right out of my mouth...


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 6, 2015)

I've been the high bidder on eBay for that bike. No one else bids on it! I hope you buy it, I don't need another Iver right now!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2015)

Date on that is more early mid thirties (my 37 Iver moto had factory 28" wood grain painted steel clads)
Those wheels look like 28" Raleigh wheels ($100-$150) Maybe worth $400-$500 tops (wrong stem also)


----------



## Handyman (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't think I'd go more than $400 on it..............It's a little rough around the edges.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 6, 2015)

Handyman said:


> I don't think I'd go more than $400 on it..............It's a little rough around the edges.  Pete in Fitchburg




Agreed. Thinking more like $300 tops if I just had to have it.


----------



## Eric (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the good price info guys.  He wants way too much especially because I would have to handle all the logistics on getting it home.


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 24, 2015)

i would go $700 if you had to have it


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 26, 2015)

The two piece triangle taper cranks with left hand thread bolts are probably worth the most on that bike. I remember buying just the nuts for 20 each. But piecing it would be a shame. Im thinking 5-600 selling price


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 26, 2015)

1936Flyte said:


> i would go $700 if you had to have it




In Canadian dollars


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 26, 2015)

definately US dollars, don't be cheap


----------

